# 86 4WD Wagon won't start



## Darth86Wagon (Oct 15, 2005)

Just purchased an 86 4WD Wagon. Ran just fine, but had a weak battery. It needed a jump to get going, but after that..No Problems. 
Purchased a new battery for it and it hasn't started since. It cranks over very well, but will not fire. Funny thing is, if you use a little starting fluid in the air box, it WILL start and idle for a few seconds. 
Hope it is something simple, but maunuals and info in this area hard to find, All EXCLUDE the 86 Wagon..... Help. I'd really like to drive my car. Thanks


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Darth86Wagon said:


> Just purchased an 86 4WD Wagon. Ran just fine, but had a weak battery. It needed a jump to get going, but after that..No Problems.
> Purchased a new battery for it and it hasn't started since. It cranks over very well, but will not fire. Funny thing is, if you use a little starting fluid in the air box, it WILL start and idle for a few seconds.
> Hope it is something simple, but maunuals and info in this area hard to find, All EXCLUDE the 86 Wagon..... Help. I'd really like to drive my car. Thanks


try checking the computer for codes...it's been discussed a few times lately on how to do that. 

and a stanza book will cover the engine at least because it's the same basic engine and design.


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Hayne's carries a repair manual on the Stanza that includes information on your model. Not a lot ... but some. They're around $18. Some immediate things to check. Do you have spark? Are the fusible links in tact?


----------



## Darth86Wagon (Oct 15, 2005)

de2r said:


> Hayne's carries a repair manual on the Stanza that includes information on your model. Not a lot ... but some. They're around $18. Some immediate things to check. Do you have spark? Are the fusible links in tact?


Where are the fusable links?? I found some relays near the fuse box....


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

They should be located adjacent to the battery.


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Since it runs for a few seconds with starting fluid it sounds like it has to be something with fuel delivery. To begin with, since the problem happened right after the new battery was installed check all fuses (and relays). Does that have an in-tank fuel pump? If so, try banging on the bottom of the tank. Sometimes this will get a bad fuel pump to work temporarily (due to dead spots in the motor). You might also try jumping the fuel pump directly or undo the line to see if fuel is flowing (a pressure test would be best). Some other possibilities are; clogged fuel filter, rollover fuel cut off switch bad (if it has one), and if it has an alarm system something could be wacky (maybe try unhooking the battery and reintall). Good Luck! Let us know what you find.


----------



## Darth86Wagon (Oct 15, 2005)

Macc said:


> Since it runs for a few seconds with starting fluid it sounds like it has to be something with fuel delivery. To begin with, since the problem happened right after the new battery was installed check all fuses (and relays). Does that have an in-tank fuel pump? If so, try banging on the bottom of the tank. Sometimes this will get a bad fuel pump to work temporarily (due to dead spots in the motor). You might also try jumping the fuel pump directly or undo the line to see if fuel is flowing (a pressure test would be best). Some other possibilities are; clogged fuel filter, rollover fuel cut off switch bad (if it has one), and if it has an alarm system something could be wacky (maybe try unhooking the battery and reintall). Good Luck! Let us know what you find.


You can hear the fuel pump running when the key is on. Pulled a fuel line and gas pumps out, so not a "filter" issue. Tank is full. It has fire due to it running on starting fluid. Seems to be something electrical, maybe to do with firing the injectors??? Have un-installed the batt several times... All great ideas though...Please keep them coming........ Thanks


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

Even though the pump runs and fuel comes out it might not be enough pressure/volume. Could be a bad fuel pressure regulator (stuck open) so that the injectors don't have enough pressure to work. A pressure test would help to rule out alot of potentials. Check to see if there is an ecm(computer) relay/fuse. If the relay is going bad it can shut down various components such as the injectors. Also check/clean any grounds related to the injector circuit, ecm etc. Good Luck!


----------

